# channel list for bell express vu



## krazy k

can someone please post a channel list for bell express vu with channel names and sat locations curious to what is on the sats...
thankyou
kk


----------



## Steve Mehs

From Lyngsat

82 degree LineUp 
91 degree LineUp


----------



## krazy k

thank you
kk


----------



## Guest

What exactly is bell express vu and how do you get it?


----------



## Guest

I get very envious every time I see that lineup. Channels like "drive-in movies" and "scream" look pretty cool.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I use to have ExpressVU and on it I loved The Commedy Channel, it blew away Comedy Central, it's the one channel I truely miss from ExpressVu.


----------



## JohnH

> _Originally posted by g _
> *What exactly is bell express vu and how do you get it? *


It is a Canadian DBS service. Not legal to subscribe in the USA. Some apparently do through Canadian Brokers though.


----------



## RJS1111111

> _Originally posted by JohnH _
> *
> 
> It is a Canadian DBS service. Not legal to subscribe in the USA. Some apparently do through Canadian Brokers though. *


As long as you have a Canadian billing address, and don't reveal to them that you're on the wrong side of the border, ExpressVu or StarChoice will gladly take your money and activate your "Canadian" receiver. The USA still has no law against it for private home viewing. The programming rights holders may throw fits when they don't think you're paying enough, but so far they haven't gotten a law passed.

The Canadian government, OTOH, has decided that all reception of "foreign" satellite TV in Canada is illegal, whether pirated or paid for. I wonder whether FTA reception is allowed there.


----------



## JohnH

Sort of like "moving" to receive distant networks in the USA.

There is one legal issue and that is ExpressVu is not licensed to deliver programming to the USA via Nimiq1 or Nimiq2.


----------



## mnassour

And all that means is that the signal will be cut off. No, the mounties will not knock on your door and carry you and your Molson away.


----------



## Jacob S

And if the signal gets cut off one could go after another address from the address broker. Is it common for one to get caught with an incorrect address or is that not very likely to happen? How often does it happen?


----------



## Guest

Don't use Freeway as your broker. They keep your receiver's address hostage so that you can't sell or change brokers.


----------



## Jacob S

How do you find an address broker?


----------



## xxxx

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> How do you find an address broker?


http://forums.satforums.com/SatForumMaster/index.php?msg=278.4


----------



## Geronimo

Better check the news. I hear the license may be coming.


----------

